# Keter "Store It Out Max" Storage Box - Dismantling?



## deefordog

A bit of a long shot this one but............

We have two of these storage boxes http://www.homebase....5-x-82cm-261326 that need to be taken apart on Sunday and put in the back of the car. Hiring a van at this short notice to put them in complete isn't practical nor cost efficient.

The boxes go together very easily, all the panels just click together. And there lies the problem







.

All the click fittings on the components are hidden and despite poking with blades, screwdrivers, knives etc, in the gaps, nothing's budging. Keter UK haven't replied to any requests made days ago as to what the secret is in dismantling their products. I posted on their Facebook page and was told my order would be with me soon - what order, they don't even have our address!! Twats :frown2:

So a shot in the dark - has anyone ever taken these buggas apart? Maybe I need to go to the University of Keter and get a degree in plastic boxes lol.


----------



## an99uk

deefordog said:


> A bit of a long shot this one but............
> 
> We have two of these storage boxes http://www.homebase....5-x-82cm-261326 that need to be taken apart on Sunday and put in the back of the car. Hiring a van at this short notice to put them in complete isn't practical nor cost efficient.
> 
> The boxes go together very easily, all the panels just click together. And there lies the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> X
> All the click fittings on the components are hidden and despite poking with blades, screwdrivers, knives etc, in the gaps, nothing's budging. Keter UK haven't replied to any requests made days ago as to what the secret is in dismantling their products. I posted on their Facebook page and was told my order would be with me soon - what order, they don't even have our address!! Twats :frown2:
> 
> So a shot in the dark - has anyone ever taken these buggas apart? Maybe I need to go to the University of Keter and get a degree in plastic boxes lol.


Try Youtube, video shows how to collapse some of them, hopefully yours is amongst them.


----------



## nidge1

Think you have problems!!!! 

I've just had one of their sheds delivered 11' X 7'6" It was only in 3 boxes, over 80kgs per box. Delivery lads couldn't carry it around the back of the house so left them on the drive. Both lads were walking very funny when they left ( I think they call it a hernia!!!!). Looked in the boxes and there is a 35 page manual with only pictures and must have been what seemed like 4million bits in the boxes.
Ah well fun times ahead. 

There does seem quite a lot of videos about regarding your storage boxes but Sod's law they only show how to put together and not dismantle. 

Best of luck.

Nidge


----------



## deefordog

Good luck Nidge. Hope it never has to come down lol :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do they use simple pins at all contact points, I recall helping to move something very similar about 20 years ago.

Any help >>>

http://www6.kingston.gov.uk/PSImageViewer/ImageStore/Images/Dc/1412573/Image_1.pdf

http://warehouses.costco.co.uk/webdocs/pdf/prodfeat/163890_assemblyInstructions.pdf

http://nagazon.ru/assets/files/sioxl.pdf

More here

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...=Keter+Store+It+Out+Max+assembly+filetype:pdf


----------



## paulmold

I bought one secondhand and had to dismantle it to get it in the back of the car. It took two of us with large screwdrivers (as levers) and hammers. When they are assembled, there are tongues that fit into holes and have a lip to stop them coming out again. These are the hardest bits to push back to enable you to slide joints apart. We did manage to break a couple of small bits of plastic but didn't affect putting back together. Once you've got the tongues pushed in, the screwdrivers are used to lever apart and then hammer used to separate the panels.


----------



## nidge1

deefordog said:


> Good luck Nidge. Hope it never has to come down lol :wink2:


Thanks for the good luck message. Had another look at the shed and that does not seem be the biggest problem.

My biggest problem seems to be what the hell do I do with all the stuff that has got to come out of the old shed!!! 
SHMBO says it is no problem as we have a skip from ongoing building work!!!

The old favourite saying comes to mind though. "Yes but it might come in one day" :laugh::laugh:

Nidge


----------



## deefordog

paulmold said:


> I bought one secondhand and had to dismantle it to get it in the back of the car. It took two of us with large screwdrivers (as levers) and hammers. When they are assembled, there are tongues that fit into holes and have a lip to stop them coming out again. These are the hardest bits to push back to enable you to slide joints apart. We did manage to break a couple of small bits of plastic but didn't affect putting back together. Once you've got the tongues pushed in, the screwdrivers are used to lever apart and then hammer used to separate the panels.


So brute force seems to be the way forward lol. Will arm myself with the specialist tools you mention and will attack it with 1.5 people, the 0.5 being Mrs DFD :wink2:.
If I can just get the sides off the base, the doors will come off as part of the process. The rest will be a piece of **** hopefully :smile2:.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

deefordog said:


> So brute force seems to be the way forward lol. Will arm myself with the specialist tools you mention and will attack it with 1.5 people, the 0.5 being Mrs DFD :wink2:.
> If I can just get the sides off the base, the doors will come off as part of the process. The rest will be a piece of **** hopefully :smile2:.


PDFs no good then?


----------



## deefordog

Kev_n_Liz said:


> PDFs no good then?


Sorry Kev. Yes, they do show where the tangs/tabs may be so that's a start. Just a question of how to ping them free without doing too much damage.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

deefordog said:


> Sorry Kev. Yes, they do show where the tangs/tabs may be so that's a start. Just a question of how to ping them free without doing too much damage.


Broad rather than narrow tools, blunt rather than sharp, gentle rather than rough, or you could it my way, don't force it just get a bigger hammer > >


----------



## deefordog

Whoopeeeee. Box now apart. Found two visible tangs on the front cornersand once prised in with big screwdrivers, sides came out along with doors. Only very slight damage to two tangs but shouldn't affect the re-build. Will let you know lol.


Thanks all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Duct tape mends all


----------



## wphil

Hi

I am about to try and disassemble one of these without having seen it, just going to turn up to collect with lots of tools and hope. 

Was your reassembly okay or did the damage to the tangs affect things?

Also did you try to remove the doors from the sides which are also clipped in?

Thanks.

Phil


----------



## Deefordoggy

Hi Phil. Yes, damaged one or two of the locating tangs on the bottom of both side panels when I took it apart. However, this hasn't affected the integrity of the box when it was reassembled. My suggestion to dismantle is to prise up each side one at a time at the front by the doors. Don't try and get the doors off separately as this could lead to damage. When reassembling, juggle each door into the bottom fixing and then relocate each side. Sounds harder than it actually is.


----------

